# Fora, Forum and Site Best Practices



## wa5cab

In the future, by all means do continue to search the Forum or the site for an answer to your question, if it isn't a question about a specific machine that you have no reason to suspect may have earlier already been asked.  But if your search doesn't turn up the answer for your specific serial number machine, in general please start a new thread. Do NOT tag your question onto a years-old thread where the answer to your question couldn't possibly answer the previous question.


----------

